# Writer needs help with story on managing mistakes



## bethore (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm a writer with the website, Everydayhealth.com. Working on a story about people living with Crohn's disease and the "bad" habits they can't seem to break or "mistakes" they didn't realize were affecting their management of their disease. If you have a story to share along these lines, please contact me at bethorenstein@gmail.com. Deadline is EOD on Thursday. Thanks so much.


----------



## SupportiveMom (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't have anything to add to the story, but when the article is published I'd love to read it. Can you post the link here when its up?


----------

